# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Predicciones o acertijos ??

## Xuquer

Seguro que no he sido el unico que al finalizar el verano del 2008 escuchó la noticia de que el otoño que se avecinaba iba a ser *cálido y seco*, evidentemente asi no ha sido.
Cambio de estación y más de lo mismo, el invierno iba ser *cálido y seco* y... hombre, aún no ha terminado, queda más de un mes y creo que se han batido records de todo lo contrario.

Se ha puesto como justificación que el anticiclón que era asiduo ocupante de las islas Azores no se ha *descolgado* y ha quedado anclado más al norte. También he oido comentarios sobre si el cambio climático  :EEK!:   Hombre, hay que ser serios...jolin.

Esta semana quede maravillado escuchando (Cadena Ser) a un catedrático catalán de climatología que argumentaba que lo que falla es la memoria de la gente, cuando se dice que : _Este tiempo está loco , y_ frases como : _jamás habia visto llover así...
_terminó diciendo que_,_ dentro de unos registros de valoración climática este otoño/invierno se puede considerar normal.

Yo añado : Lo que no es normal que se juegue a* la bruja Lola* tanto en las predicciones meteorológicas como se ha hecho en las predicciones y vaticinios vertidos por algunos sabios economistas de este pais respecto a la profundidad y duración de la crisis que estamos sufriendo, ¿ será que a la gente si que nos afecta el cambio climático ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hu-An-Cho

El cuento del cambio climático no tiene nada que ver con el clima ni con las predicciones. Desde el momento en que consiguió ser catalogado como asunto políticamente correcto pasó a ser un inmenso negocio que da dinero a mucha gente. Tiene todos los ingredientes para que sea así. En primer lugar es un asunto que mete mucho miedo y a la gente hay que acoj... narla  para que reaccione. Solo con presentar al público una imagen de un desierto o una planta marchita junto con un mensaje que sugiera que eso es lo que nos espera produce un impacto bárbaro. En una sociedad donde se prohíben los cultivos transgénicos sin que haya ni un solo caso en el mundo que demuestre su peligrosidad, solo "por si acaso", la perspectiva de un futuro desértico causa pavor. Da igual las posibilidades reales de que ocurra y da igual (por supuesto) el coste que tengamos que asumir. Bueno, en realidad toda la gente que habla a favor de invertir el cambio climático en realidad ni se le pasa por la cabeza que sea con su dinero, siempre con el del estado, que como bien dijo la ministra no es de nadie. En aras de alienar las conciencias los medios afines publican con .. solo noticias, predicciones y catástrofes que afianzan su credo. Lo demás símplemente lo ignoran. El verano de 2007 nos machacaron con que la banquisa del ártico había alcanzado su mínima extensión histórica, sin embargo casi nadie dijo que al mismo tiempo la banquisa antártica batía récord de máxima extensión. Este invierno no tienen mucho para amedrentarnos, pero me juego un café que dirán del próximo verano que será más cálido y seco que lo normal.

----------


## Xuquer

> me juego un café que dirán del próximo verano que será más cálido y seco que lo normal.




para mi con leche  :Big Grin:

----------


## nirvana

si dicen que va ha ser mas seco y calido es por que tienen planeado fumigar con diatomina que hace mas calor y roba el agua a las nubes.

----------


## Luján

> si dicen que va ha ser mas seco y calido es por que tienen planeado fumigar con diatomina que hace mas calor y roba el agua a las nubes.


Si dicen que va a ser más cálido y seco es porque habrán realizado ensayos con modelos matemáticos y estadísticos.


Unas preguntas a Nirvana, que tanto sabe:

Ese agua que, según tú y otros "conspiranoicos" les roban a las nubes... ¿dónde va a parar?, pues todos sabemos que la materia ni se crea ni se destruye, al igual que la energía.

Esa diatomita que comentas, ¿qué tamaño de grano tiene para poder permanecer en suspensión en a saber que altitud?

----------


## nirvana

el agua al final cae en el mar como ahi no fumigan a no ser que sea un frente lluvioso acercandose.

y no se como sera de grande los granos pero absorven mucha agua.

----------


## Luján

> el agua al final cae en el mar como ahi no fumigan a no ser que sea un frente lluvioso acercandose.
> 
> y no se como sera de grande los granos pero absorven mucha agua.


Vamos, que no tienes ni pu****ra idea de lo que estás contando.

Lo menos que podrías haber hecho para hablar de esto es informarte bien de lo que es la diatomita y de cómo funcionan las torres meteorológicas y las antenas de telecomunicaciones.

También hubiera estado bien que te informaras un poco sobre la dinámica atmosférica antes de decir que se modifica el movimiento de una borrasca, como has hecho en otros hilos.

Aún no has dado ni una sola razón por la que se hace eso que dices tú que se hace para evitar las lluvias, modificar las direcciones de las tormentas, etc. Podría entender alguna razón para hacerlo en países donde las inundaciones matan a miles cada año, pero no lo entendería en este país, y mucho menos en el centro de África.

Porque allí también llueve mucho menos que antes.¿Qué pasa? ¿que también hay torres allí? Ah no, que es la Fuerza aérea de los hutus la que se dedica a borrar las nubes del cielo para quitarle el agua a los Tutcis.

----------


## ben-amar

> si dicen que va ha ser mas seco y calido es por que tienen planeado fumigar con diatomina que hace mas calor y roba el agua a las nubes.


Si dicen que va a ser mas calido y seco es porque no conocen Andalucia. Aquí les podemos enseñar lo que es calor. 30º a las 9 de la noche.  :Big Grin:

----------

